
New lithium-ion battery design that's 2,000 times more powerful, recharges 1,000 - michaelreif92
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/153614-new-lithium-ion-battery-design-thats-2000-times-more-powerful-recharges-1000-times-faster
======
nemasu
Article dated "April 17, 2013".

~~~
kazinator
And there seems to be nothing newer out there on this subject from the same
authors. Either it turned out to be crap, or they are in some secret startup
project in relation to this.

------
maxharris
[https://arstechnica.com/science/2013/04/this-new-
microbatter...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2013/04/this-new-microbattery-
is-interesting-but-not-as-good-as-the-hype/)

------
sshine
Can't easily read website because cookie policy box with no dismiss button
takes up majority of smartphone screen. Can't contact them to let them know
because said cookie policy box covers footer with presumed contact info
entirely.

------
dhoulb
> “or, perhaps more usefully, be equipped with a battery that’s 30 times
> smaller.“

Please no-one tell Jony.

------
kalleboo
[2013]

So how is this coming along?

~~~
krono
At this rate we'll get better batteries in our devices around the same time we
get unlimited fusion power :p

